# Problème d'extension 7z



## chroukin (2 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour
Je me suis renseigné concernant l'extension 7z, c'est un fichier compressé. Seulement, le logiciel pemettant de décompresser ce format est uniquement disponible en version logicielle pour windows. Pour MAC, on peut télécharger un dmg mais une fois monté, il n'y a pas d'application à proprement parler, il faut faire des manips avec le terminal et je n'arrive plus à suivre... En fait rien de vraiment clair dans l'aide, et je ne comprends pas bien.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Please... Allez je mettrai un tour de boule disco si quelqu'un me répond et m'aide...


----------



## chroukin (5 Septembre 2005)

Sympa...


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2005)

Tu peux aussi faire des recherches !... 

7-Zip.org... 
SourceForge.net...


----------



## chroukin (5 Septembre 2005)

Je suis bien d'accord, mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer. C'est pas compliqué, j'aimerais qu'on m'explique mieux c'est tout...


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas du full Mac Os alors on va déménager dans un lieu plus approprié


----------



## ntx (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,
tu peux récupérer 7zamosx. Tu installes l'exécutable dans un répertoire, tu ouvres un terminal, tu vas dans le répertoire avec "cd" et tu lances le programme "./7za". Tu devrais obtenir le mode d'emploi.


----------



## chroukin (5 Septembre 2005)

OK je vais essayer. Merci !


----------



## chroukin (5 Septembre 2005)

Bon j'ai essayé mais j'en ai assez de perdre du temps... Je n'ai pas envie de me servir du terminal tout simplement parce que je ne suis pas assez compétent, alors je préfère me passer des outils trop compliqué (pour moi en tout cas). 

Merci de m'avoir aidé, je pense que le blocage se fait à mon niveau , ce n'est pas votre faute, mais à quoi bon sortir des logiciels si on ne peut pas les utiliser simplement ???


----------



## daffyb (14 Septembre 2005)

Le terminal, c'est simple, efficasse et ultra puissant, j'adore


----------



## Bilbo (15 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Le terminal, c'est simple, efficasse et ultra puissant, j'adore


Ouah, neuf jours pour poster une réponse.  Tu devrais passer plus souvent, après tout tu es modo de ce forum. :rateau:



 

À+


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, neuf jours pour poster une réponse.  Tu devrais passer plus souvent, après tout tu es modo de ce forum. :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauf que j'étais en vacances...


----------



## contisplaya (15 Septembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Je me suis renseigné concernant l'extension 7z, c'est un fichier compressé. Seulement, le logiciel pemettant de décompresser ce format est uniquement disponible en version logicielle pour windows. Pour MAC, on peut télécharger un dmg mais une fois monté, il n'y a pas d'application à proprement parler, il faut faire des manips avec le terminal et je n'arrive plus à suivre... En fait rien de vraiment clair dans l'aide, et je ne comprends pas bien.
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Please... Allez je mettrai un tour de boule disco si quelqu'un me répond et m'aide...




Bonjour Chroukin, j'ai eu le même problème et j'ai utilisé Virtual PC avec le soft 7 Zip qq chose... Je pourrais te donner son nom exacte si tu en as besoin mais de toute façon le 7-zip est très bien géré sous windows et tu as l'embarras du choix niveau soft pour décompresser ton zip... Donc moi je pense que la soluce la plus simple et d'utiliser VPC même avec une vieille version et un windows 98 ,je suis  sur que ça marche.


----------



## ntx (15 Septembre 2005)

Ca faire cher juste pour ne pas taper quelques lignes dans le terminal ... car bien entendu on suppose que VPC et Windows ont ete achetes en toute legalite


----------



## contisplaya (15 Septembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Ca faire cher juste pour ne pas taper quelques lignes dans le terminal ... car bien entendu on suppose que VPC et Windows ont ete achetes en toute legalite




Exactement....


----------



## sebi (9 Octobre 2005)

http://www.fromconcentratesoftware.com/Compress/

Pour décompresser des fichiers passer par le menu "file" du logiciel.

Les puristes diront qu'il manque la progression mais les types comme moi pour qui le terminal est abscons, seront aux anges.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (25 Mai 2006)

Salut !

J'essaye actuellement de décompresser un fichier compressé et crypté en 7-Zip, mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai essayé avec Compress mais cela ne fonctionne pas mieux.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2006)

Avec unzip ?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (26 Mai 2006)

Je n 'ai pas trouvé Unzip, c'est un outil développeur c'est ça ?

Sinon, sur Version Tracker, j'ai trouvé Untar, mais il n'a pas décompressé mon fichier, à mon avis cela est du au cryptage de l'archive. :hein:


----------



## FjRond (26 Mai 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Je n 'ai pas trouvé Unzip, c'est un outil développeur c'est ça ?


Non, Unzip est tout simplement une commande de terminal :

```
% unzip fichier.txt.zip
```


----------



## maxime.renard (28 Février 2010)

sebi a dit:


> http://www.fromconcentratesoftware.com/Compress/
> 
> Pour décompresser des fichiers passer par le menu "file" du logiciel.
> 
> Les puristes diront qu'il manque la progression mais les types comme moi pour qui le terminal est abscons, seront aux anges.



Clair, net, précis, et ça fonctionne. Merci


----------



## Bilbo (2 Mars 2010)

'tain ça marche bien les abonnements automatiques. T'as quelqu'un qui déterre un sujet vieux de quatre ans et hop, j'ai une discussion qui s'affiche dans mon tableau de bord. Je ne savais même plus la gueule que ça avait. 

MacG serait pire que Google dans la conservation des données ? Je m'interroge.


----------

